# Favorite Quotes



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

any favorite quotes to share ?


heres a few of mine:

_*"One can measure the greatness and the moral progress of a nation by
looking at how it treats her animals."

Gandhi 
*_


_*"All men are animals, some make good pets though!"
*_


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

_BIG and RICH_

*Save a Horse, Ride a Cowboy*


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It is "in venerable to me as far as I'm circumcised".](*,)#-o:-\"


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

dont take kindness for weakness and also if you want to test a man's character, give him power


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

*“Never kick a fresh turd on a hot day.” - Harry S. Truman
*


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

A person I considered a mentor once told me; "There are two types of dog trainers. Those with twentyfive years of experience and those with one year of experience twentyfive times. Make sure you are the former rather than the latter."

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that reminds me of one of mine "there's a difference between tough and stupid".


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Hold your head up high and always look another in their eyes with confidence - My Grandpa

You can tell a mans statue by the strength and firmness of his hand shake - My Grandpa

Tell them how it is with full honesty no matter how much the truth might mess things up, and you will always demand respect - My Grandpa

Just a few that always stuck with me from my Grandfather, there was a bunch more he said but can't remember them word for word. But this is pretty much how I live and judge my life day to day. To bad theres only a few that can look people in the eyes with a strong handshake that are truthful and honest still around the working dog world or dog world period. Whats sad as far as the USA gos theres just a handful.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

"Life is tough....it's even tougher when you're stupid."

"The last dead guy said the gun has a safety"....My Grandpa

My favorite...."Pull my finger" LOL


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

" STFU and train your dog ! " Author Unknown


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

"As to marriage or celibacy, let a man take which course he will, he will be sure to repent." I think that was Socrates

And "Many a false step has been made by standing still" Can't remember who said it though.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I heard this one today.

"Tile and women are just alike....Lay it right the first time and you can walk all over it"


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

"Come to Vegas, bring your dog" 

"I don't know how it works, it just does"


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I’ve never been to an Al-Qaeda Christmas party, but I have seen the invites. No music, no dancing, but we promise the fastest game of pass the parcel you’ve ever seen.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"You can educate the ignorant but you can't fix stupid"!

Of course, my subline below!


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

I've all ways liked these too.

" The reasonable man adapts himself to the world. The unreasonable man persists in trying to adapt the world to himself. Therefore all progress depends on the unreasonable man."

" Any man who is not a mathematician, a mad philosopher, or a monster is the slave of some woman or another."


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

_*"I dont suffer mental illness....I enjoy every minute of it" *_


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Treat them like they are animals
Train them like they are animals
Love them like they are people

Many a time a man's mouth broke his nose

Laziness is a heavy burden

Terry


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

"The answer is NO! Now, what was the question?"


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

" The place where optimism most flourishes is the lunatic asylum. "


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

If you find yourself in a hole, stop diggin.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

_*"I dont have an anger problem, I have an IDIOT problem" 

" Profanity is the crutch of the Illiterate muther****** "

" Tact is for people not witty enough to be sarcastic" 

"Sometimes your knight in shining armour is just a retard in tinfoil...."

**"Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. It's just that yours is stupid" *_


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

"A wise man speaks because he has something to say, a fool because he has to say something"

"Rudeness is the weak man's imitation of strength."

"That is considered the saving grace of humor, if you fail no one is laughing at you."

"Reading made Don Quixote a gentleman, believing what he read made him a mad man."

"The smart are instructed by reason, the mediocre by experience."


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Confucius say....

I hear and I forget. I see and I remember. I do and I understand.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

"All things are difficult before they are easy.” Thomas Fuller
"Any life is made up of a single moment, the moment in which a man finds out, once and for all, who he is"
Jorge Luis Borges


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

"F*ck 'em if they can't take a joke" ~ Unknown

and my absolutely favorite: 

"In that book which is my memory,
On the first page of the chapter that is the day when I first met you,
Appear the words, ‘Here begins a new life’."
— Dante Alighieri (Vita Nuova)


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

"Good friends are priceless - so try to get your chumps for cheap" - Turtle Tim


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

"I live not in dreams, rather in contemplation of a reality that might become the future" 

That being said I stayed up way past my bedtime last night so I'm going to sleep now.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Better lucky than good.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

"You can't wear it out son. It makes its own grease." One eyed hillbilly


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

"Reality is a hallucination caused by the lack of good beer" - The Tusk

_"Give a man a fish, and he will eat for a day. Teach him to fish, and he will drink beer all day." _


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Regarding my profession: "Learning veterinary medicine is like throwing manure at the side of a barn. The important stuff sticks and that which doesn't, well, at least you know where to look for it."--Unknown

Also other favorites:

"I never did give them hell. I just told the truth, and they thought it was hell."--Harry S. Truman

"Every normal man must be tempted at times to spit on his hands, hoist the black flag, and begin to slit throats."--H. L. Mencken


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Don't know where it came from originally, but this was one of my Dad's sayings when I was a kid (Waaaay before the Toby Keith song): 

"I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was.".


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

The more I learn about Patton the crazier I think he was. He has some great quotes though 

If everyone is thinking alike, then somebody isn't thinking. 
*George S. Patton *

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/g/george_s_patton.html


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Make a fire for a man and he's warm for a night; Light the man on fire and he'll be warm for the rest of his life.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> " STFU and train your dog ! " Author Unknown


Ha! I have that on a sticker on the rear window of my SUV.... well sort of..........mine just says "shut up and train" :razz:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Once a king always a king but once a knight is enough"!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Ha! I have that on a sticker on the rear window of my SUV.... well sort of..........mine just says "shut up and train" :razz:


One of my mentors as a trainer use to say that from time to time , only when absolutely neccessary . I was sure he thought it up himself but also figured others have thought the same thing elsewhere .


----------



## Richard Russell (May 10, 2010)

The only thing two handlers can agree on is the third one is doing it wrong.
- Army MWD Handler-

It shouldn't ever be one stupid animal punishing another.
- Air Force K9 Handler Training Manual-


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

"Where knowledge ends, violence begins"


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Do or do not, there is no try.- Yoda

There are 3 types of handlers- those who will be bit, those who have been bit, and those who will be bit again!- Some guy I trained with and I can't remember his name.

Ain't nothing wrong with your dog. The problem has two legs and is holding the leash- Sgt. Thom Payne (Ret).....not an exact quote but you get the idea.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

All the Infamous Internet Message Board Posters

Quote

_ This will be my Last Post !_


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

When kids get stupid and don't want to apply their best efforts, I use the line, just say,"Hi, may I supersize that order?" There, your life skill and stock message to remember! [-X


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

"The points you are looking for at the end are the ones you missed in the beginning."

- Lance Collins


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.sportwaffenk9.com/favoritedogquotes.shtml

Some very nice ones here!!!!


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

"I would never join a club who's standards are so low that they would invite me to be a member." -

Groucho Marx


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Pain Is Only Weakness Leaving The Body - Tom Muccia 

Tell the children the truth - Bob Marley 

Common sense is not so common - Voltair??

Mountains are not fair or unfair - they are just dangerous. - Reinhold Messner

Bones heal, chicks dig scars, pain is temporary, glory is for ever- Evil Kenevil (though I prefer Bart Simpson's shortened version)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Never give a wedgie to a guy that's a lot bigger then you" 

Me and the highschool of hard knocks! #-o


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> "Never give a wedgie to a guy that's a lot bigger then you"
> 
> Me and the highschool of hard knocks! #-o


 
Or try to bully a bigger kid as this video puts it.... to the pavement....http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=157762297615657&comments


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Or try to bully a bigger kid as this video puts it to the pavement....http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=157762297615657&comments


Gotta love it!
"Let's go pick on that big soft kid"!


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

"When a dog runs at you, whistle for him."
- Henry David Thoreau

"I am Diogenes the dog. I nuzzle the kind, bark at the greedy and bite scoundrels."
- Diogenes, the Cynic


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

The sign of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result!

If that rubs the fur the wrong way then bless God turn the cat around! 

Sometimes your the bug and at others the windshield, so just get over it.

Everyone is great in their own minds!

Would you like some cheese with that whine?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

From my Dad

Better to be silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## Rory Hennebry (Jan 22, 2011)

Bob Monkhouse:
They laughed when I said I wanted to be a comedian. Well they're not laughing now.​


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh God, reminded me of what my band teacher told me (frequently) since I was uhm, quite the class clown.

"10,000 comedians out of work and here you are trying to be funny" - no idea where it came from other than Mike Kidder, my 8th grade band instructor.


----------

